
Rising numbers of criminals are using Facebook Live to document their acts - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/27/rising-numbers-of-criminals-are-using-facebook-to-document-their-crimes
======
Cozumel
'This week three men have been arrested in Sweden on _suspicion_ of raping a
woman in an apartment in Uppsala, about an hour north of Stockholm. It wasn’t
difficult for the police to find the suspects because they broadcast the
_alleged_ assault on Facebook Live.'

Why do they still use those words when the entire point of the article is that
they filmed themselves doing it?

~~~
grzm
Because until it's proven in a court of law, it's appropriate to do so.

